# Suggested first steps? (Many Q's)



## DPDM (Nov 15, 2007)

I know many people come here to post their experience and ask about the possibility of their being hired.

I feel I am just beginning my journey towards police work. I'm 21 & work in a research lab at MIT. I've had no arrest, parking or speeding tickets. I graduated high school with the highest SAT's of my class but an average GPA. I have taken classes at a few different institutions, but until recently was directionless & lazy. Feeling I can make a positive difference, & that I've already squandered too much time working under my potential has been enough to light the fire under my ass.

I'm curious about where to start to ensure quick placement. I know that military service is a huge help (some make it seems downright mandatory), but as of right now I do not wish to join.

My other options and ideas for the next few years are.

Krav Maga (martial art) classes
Gun License & training
First Aid Training
Aux Police Duty
The Cadet Program
Associates in CJ

I'v already signed up for gun classes, & would enjoy the Krav Maga not only for personal protection but also for exercise during the winter( I like to bike during the warmer months).

1.)While a degree would help, is it required(I know the Quinn Bill makes me look twice)?

2.)Just how much valued is placed of being bi-lingual? Is it largely dependent on area & population?

3.)Would combat martial arts training be valued as a resource or only a small perk?

4.)I know some AUX PDs offer First Aid Certification. While I was previously certified, it has since lapsed. Would becoming re-certified prior to seeking either Cadet or Aux PD increase my chances?

5.)Does anyone have experience with the cadet program? I'm not sure if I'd prefer a more urban or rural detail, would this give me experience with both?

6.)While I am interested in an Aux PD that offers extensive training, does not having police powers & protection limit my training? 

7.)Although I believe i have a good idea, I'm curious what the work emphasis is for State Police as opposed to urban & rural police.

8.)I've seen it mentioned on this board that Massachusetts State Police do not weigh veteran status as strongly as other Departments do. If that is a large obstacle, should I consider being a State Police Officer?


I appreciate anyone who takes the time to answer, & assist me in this endevour, let alone read my whole post.

My Thanks.

~Daniel P.D. Morley


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

The simplest, most guaranteed route to a police job in Massachusetts;

1) Join National Guard MP unit.

2) Get deployed to (insert name of third-world hellhole here) for 12-18 months to get veteran's status.

3) Use vet status to get preference on police test.

That will trump everything else. Don't bother with martial arts training; the PD would much rather you get your ass kicked in a physical encounter because you're much less likely to sue them than Joe Shitbag.


----------



## DPDM (Nov 15, 2007)

Anything regarding auxilliary police units?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Krav Maga (martial art) classes
> Gun License & training
> First Aid Training


All of these things are superfluous to getting on to any department. Academies will teach you defensive tactics (which are far more court-defensible then some Israeli martial art), firearms and first aid.



> 1.)While a degree would help, is it required(I know the Quinn Bill makes me look twice)?
> 
> 2.)Just how much valued is placed of being bi-lingual? Is it largely dependent on area & population?
> 
> ...


1. No...degrees are not required, although they do make you look better if and when you ever get to interview/background check portion.

2. Some departments place a large emphasis on bilingual officers, of course this depends on the department. Some departments will grant extra points, some won't. Being fluent in another langauge is a good skill to have, although once again, it doesn't guarantee anything.

3. No, as I said earlier, it won't help with anything. It could, in fact, backfire and make you look like some ninja-wannabe-commando.

4. Probably not. The value of Aux PD experience is debatable at best.

5. I'm not sure with what cadet program you are talking about...Boston PD? I've heard that getting appointed as a BPD cadet requires some heavy dime dropping. Some other departments have "cadet" or "explorer" programs but those are internships for high-school age kids.

6. Yes. Some agencies practically give you no training. Again, Auxiliary PD experience is questionable as to real value.

7. I'm not sure what you mean by "work emphasis"? The MSP is looking for what every department is looking for; clean background, hard-working, good physical conditioning and maybe some military or college experience -something showing you were doing more than working at Taco Bell when you took the exam.

8. The MSP grants two points on the written exam for veterans preference, while many departments will automatically bump you to the top of the list. Two points doesn't sound like a lot, but believe me, it is. When you compete against 17,000 other people, any extra points help.

My best advice would mirror Delta's...joining the military benefits you in many ways. Police organizations are hierarchal in nature, similar to the military. The military will give you discipline, leadership and responsibilities far greater than most 21-year olds could ever dream of. Combat experience in an AOR will teach you more than 10 years of college, you'll never learn more about yourself then you will under fire! But the military isn't for everyone and first and foremost should be the desire to serve your country, not to serve yourself.

If you want to get on a department real quick, move out west or south, with a clean background and good head on your shoulders, you're sure to be hired very fast. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

college pds are a good place to get some good training for future municipal/state jobs. They're always hiring.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Worcester PD used to use auxillaries not sure if they still do. Chic has a good point about the campus police.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> Again, Auxiliary PD experience is questionable as to real value.


Sometimes it can work against you. We had a very poor relationship with our auxiliaries towards the end (before they got two in the hat) when we found out they were volunteering to work city events for free where we received overtime.


----------



## DPDM (Nov 15, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> My best advice would mirror Delta's...joining the military benefits you in many ways. Police organizations are hierarchal in nature, similar to the military. The military will give you discipline, leadership and responsibilities far greater than most 21-year olds could ever dream of. Combat experience in an AOR will teach you more than 10 years of college, you'll never learn more about yourself then you will under fire! But the military isn't for everyone and first and foremost should be the desire to serve your country, not to serve yourself.


Before I considered police work I considered join the Marines. I even got a friend to join. I got a 98 on my ASVAB, & wished to do Intelligence, but as some of my siblings are not U.S. citizens(I moved from England when I was young), I did not qualify.

The Gunny at the recruiting center tried to sell me on the intangible qualities that you learn, but I am familiar with these values, I have great respect for them. SO I told him to skip the fluff & get right to the crunchy. Time, MoS, benefits, ETC. I wanted to do Intelligence work even though it said 'No Waivers'.

And He straight up lied to my face that I could get a waiver. So I found the MoS sheet which said 'NO WAIVERS (don't even think about it)' for him. I respect the values that the armed forces teach. I know it's his job to get people in the door. But such tactics are disgraceful. I'd rather try my hardest & fail than cheat & lie to those coming to you for help.

My other problems with the Military are the meddling that politicians do. Leave it to the Generals who know what they're doing.

Both my girlfriend & myself have seen some of the damage people coming home from war. I do not know if she would stay with me were I to go, & this woman I plan to marry one day.

But I'll stick check out the details.
Would that be Army National Guard MP? I know the other branches all have MPs, even if by different name. Do they all look equally good?


----------



## DPDM (Nov 15, 2007)

CHICwithBADGE said:


> college pds are a good place to get some good training for future municipal/state jobs. They're always hiring.


Hiring for what?

I'm not familiar with how college pds differ from standard pds.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

DPDM said:


> The Gunny at the recruiting center tried to sell me on the intangible qualities that you learn, but I am familiar with these values, I have great respect for them. SO I told him to skip the fluff & get right to the crunchy. Time, MoS, benefits, ETC. I wanted to do Intelligence work even though it said 'No Waivers'.
> 
> And He straight up lied to my face that I could get a waiver. So I found the MoS sheet which said 'NO WAIVERS (don't even think about it)' for him. I respect the values that the armed forces teach. I know it's his job to get people in the door. But such tactics are disgraceful. I'd rather try my hardest & fail than cheat & lie to those coming to you for help.


Visiting a military recruiter is like buying a car. You know the salesman is going to lie to you; it's up to you to do your due diligence and limit the amount you're going to get fucked if you buy the car (enlist).

Recruiters lie. Always have, always will.



DPDM said:


> Would that be Army National Guard MP? I know the other branches all have MPs, even if by different name. Do they all look equally good?


National Guard MP units have among the highest deployment percentages of any military unit; higher chance of getting into a combat theatre and getting the veteran's preference, then getting home in 12-18 months to be hired by a police department.

Also, National Guard members cannot be activated as an individual; their unit has to be activated as a whole. An Army Reservist could be activated as an individual and sent to plug holes in active or reserve units anywhere in the world. So a Army Reserve MP could be activated for a year, spent manning the front gate at West Point in your dress blues; no vet preference.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Delta--
Not to split hairs but there are cases where individual soldiers have been activated. Most of the time they are command directed to another unit in their battalion, one mp unit to it's sister unit, for example. Within the last year or so I have heard of female MP's being shipped off to other units from other states.

This is UNUSUAL though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

kojack1 said:


> Delta--
> Not to split hairs but there are cases where individual soldiers have been activated. Most of the time they are command directed to another unit in their battalion, one mp unit to it's sister unit, for example. Within the last year or so I have heard of female MP's being shipped off to other units from other states.


When that happens, I believe the person is transferred (temporary or otherwise) to another NG unit which is then activated or it's already activated. As you mentioned, extremely unusual.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Your not willing to join the Military and you want to be a cop in Mass....One suggestion: MOVE! Your chances will be much better in some other part of the country.


----------



## jgreen902 (Aug 21, 2007)

Think about joining that Aux PD, then see if you can get sponsored by them to go to the Reserve Academy. From there, take the civil circus test and see if you can get on as a reserve officer somewhere. The Aux PD is a good foot in the door...


----------



## WITDispatch (Nov 20, 2006)

I was lucky to have been sponsored for the reserve police academy 3 years ago when I was with the police Explorers program with my town. Spent Saturdays for about 5-6 months (and the ocassional tues/thurs nights) at the Reading Police Academy. Although this has helped me once in the past, giving me preference when I applied to the Nantucket summer specials program the following summer, this alone will not work miracles for you unless you do well on the civil service test. I personally rank 14th in my hometown, while in Revere I rank 214th... go figure. 

I have been passed by for a handful patrol positions within my own campus police department, as well as other positions I have applied for in the past, because I don't have a CJ degree. Left my bachelors program at Salem State before I got anything. Could have graduated by now... 

So, if you want to go the campus police route, you will 99% of the time need the degree. Or, join an aux police unit, especially one with close ties and a good working relationship with the "regulars". I dispatched for the aux in my hometown and if I had the time I would get involved with them again. But every department is different... (ie many of them dont carry ).


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Explorers can be sponsored to attend the R/I academy?


----------

